# alabama open



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

well, the alabama open has come and gone. all in all i would say it was a great success. florida boys made anice impact on the board. kevin trusler got 1st place grouper @ 39.? pounds. i got 2nd grouper at 31.? pounds and 2nd blue water with my biggest dolphin on spear @ 1.55 lb. (wooooohooooo)  one of the dive pro's divers got 2nd flounder at around 4 pounds. saturday i had 2nd snapper at 24.5 pounds and kevin had 1st place mangrove around 13 lb and 2nd trigger at 7.20lb, but those didn't hold on sunday when some fellas broungt in some monsters. none the less the fish listed above were great by any standards i have ever had. we hit it as hard as possible. dives friday/saturday were 172', 203', 203', 174', 161', 154', 135', 115' and i managed to shoot a yellowfin tuna....notice i said shoot, not retrieve. he wound up getting my shock cord in his mouth and cut it off. if any of you blue water fishermen find a yft with a spear in his face please return my shaft and tip to me :banghead congrats to all that made the board and all the divers of this tourney that made it back safe....thats the real prize. we all had a blast, the viz was 80'+ on most of our dives with minimal current and some of the nicest dives i have ever done. cant wait till next year. thanks to all involved in holding the open...we all know hosting a tournament is a hastle, but we sure do appreciate all your hard work. :letsdrink


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice hual, and congrats on representing Northwest Florida speros very well,but somebody seems to be missing from those pics -- can't quite put my finger on it -- oh yeah, me.Wish I would have been there.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I won a 175 E TEC and hydraulic steering in the tourny! OOOOOPS, I mean I have to purchase the afore mentioned items, because my motor died! We had a good time though and at least the you guys represented us properly! Way to go!:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some very nice fish guys. I would be proud to shoot just one of those fish.



> *TEAM GET BENT (7/27/2009)*I won a 175 E TEC and hydraulic steering in the tourny! OOOOOPS, I mean I have to purchase the afore mentioned items, because my motor died! We had a good time though and at least the you guys represented us properly! Way to go!:clap


Ouch. That's gotta hurt. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Goog job guys. There was some big fish weighed in this weekend for sure


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *TEAM GET BENT (7/27/2009)*I won a 175 E TEC and hydraulic steering in the tourny! OOOOOPS, I mean I have to purchase the afore mentioned items, because my motor died! We had a good time though and at least the you guys represented us properly! Way to go!:clap


Sorry to hear about that Mick. What year engine was that?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (7/27/2009)* if any of you blue water fishermen find a yft with a spear in his face please return my shaft and tip to me :banghead


yeah, I heard there was a possible sighting this weekend of the mythical Gulf Tunacorn...

Did he look anything like this?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

nah bro, thats what a tuna looks like if caught/shot by team everlasting hard-on....i mean priaprism

:moon


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Sean, you got the skills shooting that little chicken dolphin. Im surprised you didnt blast himin half.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, Paul was telling me about your adventures with the tuna... I was laughing my ass off... "he made a tunacorn!"


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i shot the chicken dolphin with the riffe, kevin however could not keep one from splitting in two with that magnum jbl. he killed 2 then said f*&% it


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sean,

Nice haul. Don't let any one kid you about the chicken dolphin. Any one can spear a large fish. It takes a real marksman, with a finely tuned speargun, tobag something that small. 

Vlado


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Orion45 (7/28/2009)*Sean,
> 
> Nice haul. Don't let any one kid you about the chicken dolphin. Any one can spear a large fish. It takes a real marksman, with a finely tuned speargun, tobag something that small.
> 
> Vlado


That's exactly what I keep saying.


----------



## porkyp (Nov 5, 2008)

where can you find the results?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice haul for sure. i heard that there was some bigguns brought in this year.



> *porkyp (7/28/2009)*where can you find the results?


i don't think they have posted them yet on the site. i have been checking everday waiting on the results.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice shooting. Glad all made it back.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

NICE FISH!! now thats the way to do it! swim down and get em! screw this rod and reel bs!:letsdrink

i wish i could dive and spearfish but i got a inner ear problem.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

skulls, ears are overrated. go get em removed and get a big gun and lets go. just think if you didn't have to hear all the bitchin everytime you go on the water....life would be great. plus you cant hear much underwater.

its a blast...my pop has an inner ear problem, but i got him back in the water after being out of the game for a while and he was able to do it...he took an antihystimin before he went and was fine.

and yes, piss on a rod and reel...sitting for a while waiting for the big fish to bite...he could have eaten right before you get there and you'll never catch em...IT DON'T MATTER THE MOON PHASE, FEEDING TIMES, LIVE/DEAD BAIT...THEY ARE ALWAYS BITIN WHEN A SPEARGUN IS INVOLVED.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

That Black Snap was A beast.Or is that a Cubera in your sig pics?Thats A good looking layout. Team stiff pecker is becoming the RECESS of the spearfishing thread.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i take no part in being on team priprism...thats all felix.

i definately take it as a compliment being compared to team recess though. those guys are nuts. i would venture to say that i have killed at least the same poundage of snapper as those guys this snapp season...AND IT AIN'T OVER YET

2wks and counting

and those are mangroves in my signature pic...that was at guns and hoses.i shot one and i think rich got the other. they were mut and jeff 15 lbers


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Good shooters.

Hey Now, that is some fine shooting I'd say. Kevin, great job in getting the Grouper, that is awesome. Looks like you folks represented P'cola. well. Congradulations with all the fish.


----------

